# Decided to drive for Lyft



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

__


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Good luck. Almost all lyft driver's are uber driver's so you can try both and see there is not much of a difference, except for the tip option on lyft that most pax don't use.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

I do get tips often... I want to say about 40-50% of times..


----------



## Eagle_Uber (Dec 8, 2014)

Out of 3 whole rides I got one 1$ tip. 

Hooray... 

Not. 

Did get that 1k deposited to account already though


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> There's quite a bit of difference in the pay rates and commission structures. I think the percentage of tips that you recieve is likely a direct reflection of the driver and their various driving and customer service skills.


Tips reduce dramatically when Lyft prime times. Other than that if yer half way civilized and reasonably proficient you should easily hit the 50% pax tip ratio. Some everyday min. fare users tend not to tip either, but they are great pax anyway. You'll definitely like the net to driver a lot better on Lyft min. fares in any case.

And I've heard the power driver bonus may not be up much longer. That's an awesome bonus if you drive full time. Hate to see that go away. Hit the full boat no cut many times. Makes a helluva difference.


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

After driving for a week full -time with Lyft and 125 rides, I concur with what everyone is saying. My stats show that tips occur about 1 out of 2 pax, with about 1 in 4 will give $2, 1 in 7 will be $5 and mostly $1. Although tips DO help, I find it not nearly enough to cover commission. Also, mentioned above, usually when it's high prime time, there is no tip but it's made up by the fare and the power bonus helps as well. Unfortunately, you'll have to meet the 10 hr prime time AND 30 hrs with 90% acceptance. Last week was short half hour prime time hour so didn't get the power bonus.

Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know how to see pax's rating on the driver? I can't seem to find it anywhere. I can only see my ratings. I would like to see who gave me what for feedback. Thanks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

txdriver said:


> After driving for a week full -time with Lyft and 125 rides, I concur with what everyone is saying. My stats show that tips occur about 1 out of 2 pax, with about 1 in 4 will give $2, 1 in 7 will be $5 and mostly $1. Although tips DO help, I find it not nearly enough to cover commission. Also, mentioned above, usually when it's high prime time, there is no tip but it's made up by the fare and the power bonus helps as well. Unfortunately, you'll have to meet the 10 hr prime time AND 30 hrs with 90% acceptance. Last week was short half hour prime time hour so didn't get the power bonus.
> 
> Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know how to see pax's rating on the driver? I can't seem to find it anywhere. I can only see my ratings. I would like to see who gave me what for feedback. Thanks.


Same problem on my app. Pax rating might be there but there seems to be a problem with it reading properly, just some jumbled up characters. I preferred the prior version with the pax name/rating at the top rather than the bottom.

Hopefully will be testing their new beta app before this weekend. Update's supposed to arrive sometime today.

And how many passengers have you had with the pax name 2? I've had at least 100 at this point. Started showing up when Lyft was handing out free rides by the score.


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Same problem on my app. Pax rating might be there but there seems to be a problem with it reading properly, just some jumbled up characters. I preferred the prior version with the pax name/rating at the top rather than the bottom.
> 
> Hopefully will be testing their new beta app before this weekend. Update's supposed to arrive sometime today.
> 
> And how many passengers have you had with the pax name 2? I've had at least 100 at this point. Started showing up when Lyft was handing out free rides by the score.


All I can see is my star rating from my daily summary. I can't see any individual rating at all. Wish there was a way I can see individual rating and the comments.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

txdriver said:


> All I can see is my star rating from my daily summary. I can't see any individual rating at all. Wish there was a way I can see individual rating and the comments.


I was talking about on the app. There is no way to see how any pax rates you. IF there are no pax comments on the daily summary or your weekly feedback summary, it just means the driver didn't get any.


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was talking about on the app. There is no way to see how any pax rates you. IF there are no pax comments on the daily summary or your weekly feedback summary, it just means the driver didn't get any.


Thanks.

OP, sorry for the hijack, back to the topic. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Eagle_Uber said:


> Out of 3 whole rides I got one 1$ tip.
> 
> Hooray...
> 
> ...


Kool! Tell us more...How long after referral 1st ride? How does it show up...other payments? Any issues getting it at all either for you or the referral?

Thanks,


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> That's what my mentor driver was saying as well.
> 
> I also like the fact that if you drive 30 hours the Lyft commission goes down to 10% and if you drive 50 hours there's no commission at all taken away


Only if they are ALL in prime time!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

txdriver said:


> After driving for a week full -time with Lyft and 125 rides, I concur with what everyone is saying. My stats show that tips occur about 1 out of 2 pax, with about 1 in 4 will give $2, 1 in 7 will be $5 and mostly $1. Although tips DO help, I find it not nearly enough to cover commission. Also, mentioned above, usually when it's high prime time, there is no tip but it's made up by the fare and the power bonus helps as well. Unfortunately, you'll have to meet the 10 hr prime time AND 30 hrs with 90% acceptance. Last week was short half hour prime time hour so didn't get the power bonus.
> Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know how to see pax's rating on the driver? I can't seem to find it anywhere. I can only see my ratings. I would like to see who gave me what for feedback. Thanks.


You will only see ratings info on your Weekly Feedback summary:
*Your feedback for Mar 6 - 12 *
-
*Passenger feedback*
★★★★★ 13 ratings
"Was great!!"
"Great driver and very enjoyable conversations."
"Great driver!"
"Really good driver. Very easy to talk to."
★★★★ and below 1 ratings







Safety
Perfect








Navigation
1 Flag








Friendliness
Perfect








Cleanliness
Perfect


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

They are called 'peak hours' on Lyft, not Prime time.

And you'll also get 1 pax remark on your daily summary, but only the best remark, if more than one and none if there are none. All pax remarks will show up on the weekly feedback summary.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> That's incorrect information.
> You have to have 10 hours of Prime Time to be eligible for the bonus - no more.


You are so right..I apologize: here it is from the Lyft mouth!

*What's a Power Driver Bonus?*
Deposited weekly with the rest of your earnings, Power Driver Bonuses are a gift from Lyft to say thanks to our most dependable drivers. Hit the road at least 30 hours per week - including at least 10 hours during peak times - and you'll qualify for a Power Driver Bonus that week. Make sure your acceptance rate stays at 90% or higher, too.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

A good percentage of Lyft riders tip.

Those tips truly help counter the fees we get deducted from the pay statement.


----------



## stevenhs (Mar 18, 2015)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft, but I just can't get enough rides with Lyft. From what I've heard from pax, people use Uber and turn to Lyft during surge pricing.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

stevenhs said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft, but I just can't get enough rides with Lyft. From what I've heard from pax, people use Uber and turn to Lyft during surge pricing.


You can take less rides with Lyft and make more money. Run the math.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Eagle_Uber said:


> Out of 3 whole rides I got one 1$ tip.
> 
> Hooray...
> 
> ...


Lucky. I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

stevenhs said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft, but I just can't get enough rides with Lyft. From what I've heard from pax, people use Uber and turn to Lyft during surge pricing.


Go Blue!!! Moved to SD in 2005 but still a loyal UofM fan. Lyft requires a LOT of marketing to get going in a new area. Only thing we can suggest is to get promo cards with your referral code for $20 off first ride (available at Vista Print) and put them anywhere you can..Starbucks BB, any other BB. I don't think Uber will EVER add tips to their app...shame how they screw us drivers. You can also start taking credit cards for tips...check out Square. There are some other good ideas about promoting Uber tips on this Forum...do search for Tips. Good luck Ann Arbor (boy, I sure do not miss winter!)


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been making almost $1200 a week full time for lyft. I started trying some uber, but I already see I make more just working for lyft. Yeah, some of those surge rides are nice, but the rest suck balls, and you have to pay a buck plus 20% of working for clients that feel it's no problem to make you wait 10 minutes plus for them to come out where I don't make a dime. And it's the majority of uber clients that make you wait. It's so bad I may start sending a text to the effect that if you are not ready to be waiting outside for me when I get there, please cancel and request an uber when you are ready to go.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

What is the uber cancel policy anyway?


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Only if they are ALL in prime time!!


No you have to do 10 peak hours to qualify.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

osii said:


> What is the uber cancel policy anyway?


You can cancel 5 minutes after you hit "arrive". Depending on the situation, I'll text them if I've been there 3 minutes and haven't heard from them. Usually, I'll give them 6-7 minutes before I cancel as a no show. If they text me back, and say they'll be right out or whatever, I may wait up to 10 minutes. I'll wait longer, if I'm just trying to work the guarantee.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> Good luck. Almost all lyft driver's are uber driver's so you can try both and see there is not much of a difference, except for the tip option on lyft that most pax don't use.


How's this for a tip?


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

What if Lyft raised the rates and we all went with thier platform. Wouldn't that mean whomever Ubered, was the desperate one, and whomever Lyfted was the smarter one? Wouldn't that even mean the desperate most likely looked desperate, making Uber the next generation cab. Lyft would offer the quality, were Uber would offer the quantity.


----------

